# 22 inch tire pressure question for Gary



## bee em uu fan (Apr 14, 2005)

Gary

I have a 22x 9.5 wheel set up on my 2006 750I with 4 265/30/22 Pirelli's from tirerack. I am currently running stock pressure at 28 in front and 32 in the back. Is this too low? Do I need to increase and if so, to what pressure for front and rear.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

bee em uu fan said:


> Gary
> 
> I have a 22x 9.5 wheel set up on my 2006 750I with 4 265/30/22 Pirelli's from tirerack. I am currently running stock pressure at 28 in front and 32 in the back. Is this too low? Do I need to increase and if so, to what pressure for front and rear.
> 
> Thanks


Since this size tire maintain the same overall diameter and about the same load you could use the factory recommended air pressures. You can use more PSI for faster steering response and handling, but watch for more rapid tire wear on the inside ribs of the tires if you do so.


----------

